# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > FlashForge Forum >  Hello from FLASHFORGE USA

## Peet@FFUSA

Hello guys,

You probably would know about our brand FLASHFORGE if you are reading this forum and we would like to welcome those who are researching their next 3D printer. FLASHFORGE USA has now been established and serving all the FLASHFORGE supporters for a while now.

We are located in City of Industry (Los Angeles area) with full stock of FLASHFORGE products including printers, filament, and parts. 

To support users in this forum, we are offering a 10% coupon code at checkout. Please use coupon code "CreatorX" during checkout to take advantage a 10% off for your whole order! That includes our award winning FLASHFORGE Creator, new release Creator X, filament, and parts.

We hope to bring 3D printing to everyone. See you all around!

Peter
www.flashforge-usa.com

----------


## ixlr8

Hi Peter,

Can you address the serious FF black ABS filament problem?  Are the other filaments of better quality?  The white ABS spool that came with my printer seems to work quite well.  I ordered a FF black spool from go-3dprint.com and it was horrible.  I created another thread on the topic.

----------


## Peet@FFUSA

Hello ixlr8, 

Sent ya a PM, please check it.

Thanks,
Peter

----------


## Geoff

> Hello ixlr8, 
> 
> Sent ya a PM, please check it.
> 
> Thanks,
> Peter


Hi Peter, since this is an issue that affects pretty much all of us, can you please note possible solutions publicly ? thanks in advance.

----------


## RobH2

Hi Peter. I think this post should have been started in the Marketplace/Promotion sections but I'll leave it here for now as Geoff and  others are expecting some public solutions to the black ABS issues they  have. If the thread doesn't continue further I may move it over next  week. Just housekeeping...

----------


## Peet@FFUSA

> Hi Peter, since this is an issue that affects pretty much all of us, can you please note possible solutions publicly ? thanks in advance.


Hi there Geoff!

I apologize that you are experiencing issues with our black ABS filament. Black is one of the most popular colors (my favorite along with translucent blue), and I totally understand how nice it would be if these filaments would just extrude properly.

FLASHFORGE has very strict quality standards that its products must meet at the manufacturing facility, and filaments are tested before they are rolled onto spools. In addition to that, once our U.S. distribution center receives the shipment, filaments are randomly picked where it has to pass a checklist as well as successfully printing a sample object. 

When I looked at the sample we printed with ABS black back on March 3rd, the object came out pretty good at 200 resolution. The ABS black that you received might have just been a bad batch that "crept" through our test. Since the ABS filament is included along with our 3D printers, we do not go through the second test here at our U.S. location. But this issue is quite common among other manufacturers. Since you guys have started a thread about it, I will not go into the troubleshooting stage with you guys again. What I can recommend is trying other brands and sticking with that brand once you've had success with it. For my 3D printer at home, I use BuMat black ABS. BuMat is our own in-house brand here in the U.S., and so far I’m pretty satisfied with it.


Edit:




> Hi Peter. I think this post should have been started in the Marketplace/Promotion sections but I'll leave it here for now as Geoff and others are expecting some public solutions to the black ABS issues they have. If the thread doesn't continue further I may move it over next week. Just housekeeping...


Hi Rob,

Sure thing!

----------


## Geoff

> Hi there Geoff!
> 
> I apologize that you are experiencing issues with our black ABS filament. Black is one of the most popular colors (my favorite along with translucent blue), and I totally understand how nice it would be if these filaments would just extrude properly.
> 
> FLASHFORGE has very strict quality standards that its products must meet at the manufacturing facility, and filaments are tested before they are rolled onto spools. In addition to that, once our U.S. distribution center receives the shipment, filaments are randomly picked where it has to pass a checklist as well as successfully printing a sample object. 
> 
> When I looked at the sample we printed with ABS black back on March 3rd, the object came out pretty good at 200 resolution. The ABS black that you received might have just been a bad batch that "crept" through our test. Since the ABS filament is included along with our 3D printers, we do not go through the second test here at our U.S. location. But this issue is quite common among other manufacturers. Since you guys have started a thread about it, I will not go into the troubleshooting stage with you guys again. What I can recommend is trying other brands and sticking with that brand once you've had success with it. For my 3D printer at home, I use BuMat black ABS. BuMat is our own in-house brand here in the U.S., and so far I’m pretty satisfied with it.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Pete, but it doesn't solve the issue of a completely unusable 1kg roll of Black ABS I bought directly from flashforge. Any suggestions on what to do with it? sending it back to china will cost more than the roll did.

Let me load it on  a spool and print a test object, then I'll use CNCBilbys filament and show you the comparison.

----------


## Peet@FFUSA

> Thanks Pete, but it doesn't solve the issue of a completely unusable 1kg roll of Black ABS I bought directly from flashforge. Any suggestions on what to do with it? sending it back to china will cost more than the roll did.
> 
> Let me load it on  a spool and print a test object, then I'll use CNCBilbys filament and show you the comparison.



Hi Geoff,

If you've had a chance to print the two for comparison, please send them over to me at peterhsiao@flashforge-usa.com, and I'll see what I can do for you.

----------


## ixlr8

I never even finished a print with the stuff, I stopped it because it was goopy and awful.  I knew the part quality would be horrible.

----------


## Geoff

> I never even finished a print with the stuff, I stopped it because it was goopy and awful.  I knew the part quality would be horrible.


That's my problem. I can't even give Pete a comparison shot because the filament almost rebounds off itself.. it really is wierd stuff. Im going to keep messing with it today and see if I can get any objects to print with it.

Sorry if I sound shitty, I ruined a nozzle using this stuff, as it is im on my second extruder set. it's really frustrating to try and print with -it comes out like a weak stringy craggly wierd plastic.

----------


## Geoff

Ok, test prints with the bad filament can be found in the original black filament thread..

http://3dprintboard.com/showthread.p...lack-ABS/page2

----------


## Peet@FFUSA

Hi Geoff,

I received your e-mail. I have forwarded it to Johnny, and he will take care of ya  :Smile: . Thanks for bringing up this issue; we will be reviewing and setting a new quality control standard.

To everyone else experiencing the same issues, please send me an e-mail at peterhsiao@flashforge-usa.com with a comparison shot along with your name, address and order number if you ordered from Amazon or from us directly. If you ordered from anyone other than the two above sellers, please contact them for a replacement.

I will forward these e-mail to our factory and provide everyone with a solution  :Smile: .

- Peter

----------


## Geoff

Hi Peter, I've sent you two emails, you confirmed you got one on here but have not actually replied to either email directly?   :Confused:  

I am still trying to dig up my order number for the black filament, I ordered it when I was working for a company I no longer am working for so I am trying to dig up emails from 5 months ago.

----------


## Peet@FFUSA

> Hi Peter, I've sent you two emails, you confirmed you got one on here but have not actually replied to either email directly?   
> 
> I am still trying to dig up my order number for the black filament, I ordered it when I was working for a company I no longer am working for so I am trying to dig up emails from 5 months ago.


Hi Geoff, please check your PM  :Smile:

----------


## Geoff

Hi Pete, just wanted to know I have been in contact with Flashforge Amazon, Tang looked after me, thanks very much mate.

----------


## 34Ford

Peter,

I fear I have a bad main board and do I send it in, or do I just buy a new one?

Thanks.

----------


## Peet@FFUSA

> Peter,
> 
> I fear I have a bad main board and do I send it in, or do I just buy a new one?
> 
> Thanks.


Hi Dennis,

PM replied  :Smile: 

PS: to make sure your inquiry is reached to FLASHFORGE, please send me a direct PM or call our toll-free at 1.855.243.9838 or international +1.626.322.3855 M-F 8:30am - 5:00 pm PST, and one of our geeks will help you out with your inquiry.  :Cool: 

Peter

----------


## 34Ford

Hi Peter,

I found the problem yesterday.  I cant for the life of me figure out how something managed to do so much damage to a chip in the location that it is.

I did manage to lift the 5 legs, but it would take a microscope to try and solder wires to them. I'm thinking of just selling the whole printer as parts.

----------


## Peet@FFUSA

Hi Dennis,

Per our PM conversation, please e-mail us the following so that we may solve your issue: 

1. Date and place of purchase
2. Serial number of your printer (white sticker on the back of the machine)
3. Invoice #
4. Issues with the printer. Please be as specific as possible as to what happened so that we can better assist you.

----------


## 34Ford

I ordered a Mightyboard from Raymond FFUSA and installed it, checked a few things, then sold the printer Sunday. Fortunately I didn't loose any money. I even sold the defective Mightyboard.

So now I am looking to buy a "new" Creator Pro.

----------


## jaykay2PT

Hi Peter,

I have tried to order replacement extruder nozzles as spares for my Creator x Pro, the nozzles were priced at $15 each in your parts website, imagine my horror when the postage estimate to ship them to me in Portugal was....$110

they must weigh all of 1 ounce each, please, any ideas for spares a bit closer to Europe??

----------


## 34Ford

Send Peter a PM. He mentioned in another thread that their website somehow screws up the shipping and to contact them to get a shipping quote.

----------


## Geoff

> Send Peter a PM. He mentioned in another thread that their website somehow screws up the shipping and to contact them to get a shipping quote.


Lol that's an understatement




> Hi Peter,
> 
> I have tried to order replacement extruder nozzles as spares for my Creator x Pro, the nozzles were priced at $15 each in your parts website, imagine my horror when the postage estimate to ship them to me in Portugal was....$110
> 
> they must weigh all of 1 ounce each, please, any ideas for spares a bit closer to Europe??


They quoted me $150 for a heatbed and glass delivered... I obviously didn't buy it. 

My best advice after so long with them is to contact Flashforge China through ff3dp.com.

This is not an official forum, and Peter only pops in every week or so.

----------


## 34Ford

I thought you got that price lowered when you contacted them direct and not thru their site.  Good grief.
 I paid $15.30 for the Mightyboard which is about right for UPS.

I just went to their site and added a Creator X heating pad and the glass and the shipping came to $16.49 UPS to NC.


EDIT:   Oh your in the Australia.  I thought you were in the US. Well your right, that is way to much.  I could buy it for you, and ship it to you for much less.

----------


## Geoff

> I thought you got that price lowered when you contacted them direct and not thru their site.  Good grief.
>  I paid $15.30 for the Mightyboard which is about right for UPS.
> 
> I just went to their site and added a Creator X heating pad and the glass and the shipping came to $16.49 UPS to NC.
> 
> 
> EDIT:   Oh your in the Australia.  I thought you were in the US. Well your right, that is way to much.  I could buy it for you, and ship it to you for much less.


Yes, but Australia doesn't mean the moon  :Smile: 

Makergeeks sent me an entire Kossel pack for $40 postage... and that is how many kilograms?

I ordered a different Kossel pack from Ebay, free delivery, got to my door from Malaysia in 4 days... so fast it came with rockets attached.

...No point flogging a dead horse, as I said, the love affair with FF is well and truly over for me.

----------


## Peet@FFUSA

Hi Everyone,

I am going to work with the team next week and see if something can be done about the shipping prices. Since it's company policy to ship using UPS & Fedex, there's not much I can do for now, but I'll try my best.

You guys enjoy your weekend!

Peter

----------


## jaykay2PT

> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am going to work with the team next week and see if something can be done about the shipping prices. Since it's company policy to ship using UPS & Fedex, there's not much I can do for now, but I'll try my best.
> 
> You guys enjoy your weekend!
> 
> Peter



Hi Peter,

I did as you advised and emailed my spares list to them for a quote on shipping, nothing! nada!

----------


## Peet@FFUSA

> Hi Peter,
> 
> I did as you advised and emailed my spares list to them for a quote on shipping, nothing! nada!


Hi John,

They reply within 24 hours, so give them a little more time. Thanks!

Peter

----------


## 3DPBuser

Would the nylon settings be similar to printing PET ?

----------


## curious aardvark

wow - now that's a random post :-) 

Just out of curiosity - If i'm looking for spare nozzles on ebay - what should i look for ? 
Bought a .5 for a few quid. But the hole is too small for the clear tube. 
Any watch words or description I should be looking for ?

----------


## jaykay2PT

> Just out of curiosity - If i'm looking for spare nozzles on ebay - what should i look for ? 
> Bought a .5 for a few quid. But the hole is too small for the clear tube. 
> Any watch words or description I should be looking for ?


This guy in Italy seems to have prices right!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ESTRUSORE-ST...item4d2274ba47

what model FF do you have, if it is after May 2014 the extruder nozzle changed to better accomodate PLA

----------


## agilliam

So I have had some issues as well with the Black ABS, but I thought it was just me. Glad Its not. Now I also have other major issues, that I think the way flashforge handled it was wrong.

My build plate was warped when I received it, and It got severely warped over the next 10 print jobs after I set it up. I contacted them and got "Yes, its a known issue with those printers, you need to buy a glass build plate and hardware to mount it". So they want you to spend MORE ontop of the 1 grand already spent on this.

Then ontop of that now I have random disconnects from usb, and when it happens I get tons of ASCII characters allover the LCD of the printer.  I thought it could be a USB driver or whatever, so I disconnected the USB. Printed from SD Card, and guess what, same issue. Tried several other SD Cards same issue. I contacted them on this matter too and got no where.

Now after having the printer for a week, I have only printed successfully replacement nuts for the spool holder and a few other parts that I planned on adding like bearing brackets for Y axis and Z axis. Have not installed them thought because I cant get anything else to print correctly. I tried to print a layer cooling fan (the active fan) and it messes it up constantly everytime It gets to the ears for mounting to the extruder carrier. I have printed out the other parts I needed on my prusa i3 and installed the fan on the flashforge, but still will not print correctly.

All the prints warp badly from the plate, EVEN PLA. Using glue and heating th ebed from anywhere from 45 upto 75. Still peels up the edges and makes the prints terrible. 

I wish I never bought this printer. My Prusa I custom built is more reliable, it just doesn't print as clean as this one did the first 3 print jobs.

Flashforge states that "its out of our realm of support"

I have the FlashForge Creator X (That's what the first screen says,, then the second screen says Pro, and yes these are displayed on the LCD of the printer) But Mine is the wooden one so its just the Creator.

I have emailed several times to flashforge and get vague answers or nothing that pertains to what I asked!



> Hi Peter,
> 
> Can you address the serious FF black ABS filament problem?  Are the other filaments of better quality?  The white ABS spool that came with my printer seems to work quite well.  I ordered a FF black spool from go-3dprint.com and it was horrible.  I created another thread on the topic.

----------


## RobH2

You guys might try PET filament instead of ABS. It prints at a little higher temperature (240-250C or so) but not so high that it would be out of range for your hotend I'm guessing. I don't have a Flashforge (I have a Makerfarm thats heavily modified) but I've almost completely switched from ABS to PET. PET sticks very well to a warm bed (around 50-60C), does not have any odor, and does not warp at all. It comes in colors too. You can't smooth it in Acetone like ABS but I find that I hardly ever smooth anything. If you need smoothing, it can be done but do your research because the chemical used is much more toxic than Acetone. 

PET sticks so well that I'm guessing it might also solve your warped bed issues.

----------

